# Fastfood Automated & Rideshare Will Too



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

I saw that when the nerds and their monkey governments extorted businesses for more pay than the market could sustain, they simply fired those same nerds that worked for them, and they hired more automation. China, Japan, and South Korea are all about this, and it's going to spread.

The big, big, big gig out there is to automate all driving 100%, and the beginning of that will come right through the rideshare industry simply by extorting the businesses "for the sake of the nerds who can't figure out their own independent contract business" and any other unicorn exploit device they can muster...until the companies cannot sustain without eliminating the independent contractor facet of the industry. That means remove humans, and put AI neural nets in their stead. 

As the pressure comes from governments and nerds that can't figure things out except to check in and out of establishments like they did when they went to government worship public schools, as look for the technocratic resolution which will always consist of cyber automation, bio-chem inoculation, and even, yes, genetic manipulation. That's the big, big, big trend to which there is no escape...because there is no competition like it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheShow said:


> I saw that when the nerds and their monkey governments extorted businesses for more pay than the market could sustain, they simply fired those same nerds that worked for them, and they hired more automation. China, Japan, and South Korea are all about this, and it's going to spread.
> 
> The big, big, big gig out there is to automate all driving 100%, and the beginning of that will come right through the rideshare industry simply by extorting the businesses "for the sake of the nerds who can't figure out their own independent contract business" and any other unicorn exploit device they can muster...until the companies cannot sustain without eliminating the independent contractor facet of the industry. That means remove humans, and put AI neural nets in their stead.
> 
> As the pressure comes from governments and nerds that can't figure things out except to check in and out of establishments like they did when they went to government worship public schools, as look for the technocratic resolution which will always consist of cyber automation, bio-chem inoculation, and even, yes, genetic manipulation. That's the big, big, big trend to which there is no escape...because there is no competition like it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Hmmm, this sounds like science talk so here's a clip from Weird Science.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Rideshare level 5 will not happen in the foreseeable future, it's long way away.
Elon Musk's 1 million Robotaxi's was supposed to be operating in 2020, oh, that would have been this year &#128512;
Automation in restaurants, definitely will happen, and it will be way sooner than later .


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

This shit is light years away @TheShow so carry it elsewhere. (New Member)



mbd said:


> Rideshare level 5 will not happen in the foreseeable future, it's long way away.
> Elon Musk's 1 million Robotaxi's was supposed to be operating in 2020, oh, that would have been this year &#128512;
> Automation in restaurants, definitely will happen, and it will be way sooner than later .


Well another reason not to eat fast food IMO.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> This shit is light years away @TheShow so carry it elsewhere. (New Member)
> 
> 
> Well another reason not to eat fast food IMO.


If a Robot can make burgers 24 hrs seven then McDonald's can have fewer restaurants.
McDonald's can a have big warehouse type of a setup . Ubereats driver will go the warehouse and pick up 10 orders:thumbup: , price of the meal will be less costly.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> If a Robot can make burgers 24 hrs seven then McDonald's can have fewer restaurants.
> McDonald's can a have big warehouse type of a setup . Ubereats driver will go the warehouse and pick up 10 orders:thumbup: , price of the meal will be less costly.


So cheaper food that's bad for us. I think we're moving backwards with all this 'automation'


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh yeah, the point is that when you get government to shit on the businesses especially that are in international markets racking billions per year...then you get them to invest heavily in to "the way" to cut the red tape. That includes seeking funding from outside investors, banks, and institutions which is fairly easy when you're a multinational corporation under the wing of central banks, global banks.... Also outside researchers and inventors see the writing on the wall...who are not oblivious chair ninnies...and they work that much harder on trying to "arms race" the full package that is going to be a sure thing because it's going to save these enormous global businesses enormous amounts of money. If you're the one that gets it right first, then you make it to the big time for sure. 

While things are too far away out of wahs' reaches 👶 the real thing sees the catch, and is reaching harder than ever as we speak...escalating this year, next year, the next...higher and higher all of the way to the goal.

The main thing is that technocratic society is a real thing...world wide...straight ahead, and the real point is to remove the need for humans, thus remove the population of humans, so that there "supposedly" 🙄 won't be any tech and sci wars that will remove the biosphere off the planet which is possible more and more as more and more phenomena is discovered and/or configured. However the ideologues on this path are just flouting smoke up the asses because there is no way to remove the threat they seek to eliminate with a caste minded human being present behind tech and sci no matter how few or genetically damaged they can make them. They get to flout their pow wow clouds like they are some guru, and take advantage of corrupt usage in the meantime which in turn justifies to themselves why they are technocratic advocates of total centralization.

Will someone take advantage of the deal to sell the automation of the transportation grid to the higher bidders in the world for multiple billions of dollars? Yeah. Will someone in transportation companies take advantage of that tech saving billions of dollars over the years, and boost the share holders stock, increase credit, and boost the salary bonuses too? You could say that, yeah. Will governments low or high, far or near, take advantage of the any of this? LOL That's...I don't even have to ask that one. SMH They'll stick the fire under big league asses, and the big leagues will pull out big league resolutions. It's how the machine works. -o:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheShow said:


> Oh yeah, the point is that when you get government to shit on the businesses especially that are in international markets racking billions per year...then you get them to invest heavily in to "the way" to cut the red tape. That includes seeking funding from outside investors, banks, and institutions which is fairly easy when you're a multinational corporation under the wing of central banks, global banks.... Also outside researchers and inventors see the writing on the wall...who are not oblivious chair ninnies...and they work that much harder on trying to "arms race" the full package that is going to be a sure thing because it's going to save these enormous global businesses enormous amounts of money. If you're the one that gets it right first, then you make it to the big time for sure.
> 
> While things are too far away out of wahs' reaches &#128118; the real thing sees the catch, and is reaching harder than ever as we speak...escalating this year, next year, the next...higher and higher all of the way to the goal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like *Return Of The Tomato. *


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TheShow said:


> I saw that when the nerds and their monkey governments extorted businesses for more pay than the market could sustain, they simply fired those same nerds that worked for them, and they hired more automation. China, Japan, and South Korea are all about this, and it's going to spread.
> 
> The big, big, big gig out there is to automate all driving 100%, and the beginning of that will come right through the rideshare industry simply by extorting the businesses "for the sake of the nerds who can't figure out their own independent contract business" and any other unicorn exploit device they can muster...until the companies cannot sustain without eliminating the independent contractor facet of the industry. That means remove humans, and put AI neural nets in their stead.
> 
> As the pressure comes from governments and nerds that can't figure things out except to check in and out of establishments like they did when they went to government worship public schools, as look for the technocratic resolution which will always consist of cyber automation, bio-chem inoculation, and even, yes, genetic manipulation. That's the big, big, big trend to which there is no escape...because there is no competition like it.


Automated driving just won't work in many places, like Pittsburgh for instance. The roads, intersections, and traffic patterns are far too complex. Seriously, the roads here in some places look like a plate of spaghetti


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheShow said:


> I saw that when the nerds and their monkey governments extorted businesses for more pay than the market could sustain, they simply fired those same nerds that worked for them, and they hired more automation. China, Japan, and South Korea are all about this, and it's going to spread.
> 
> The big, big, big gig out there is to automate all driving 100%, and the beginning of that will come right through the rideshare industry simply by extorting the businesses "for the sake of the nerds who can't figure out their own independent contract business" and any other unicorn exploit device they can muster...until the companies cannot sustain without eliminating the independent contractor facet of the industry. That means remove humans, and put AI neural nets in their stead.
> 
> As the pressure comes from governments and nerds that can't figure things out except to check in and out of establishments like they did when they went to government worship public schools, as look for the technocratic resolution which will always consist of cyber automation, bio-chem inoculation, and even, yes, genetic manipulation. That's the big, big, big trend to which there is no escape...because there is no competition like it.


WTF, lol.


----------

